# 7D - buy now or hold off?



## K3nt (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

New to this forum, and generally DSLRs in general. I've been coveting the 7D for some time now however, I noticed that that particular model has been released in September of 2009. 
Now the question is, if I get it now, will there be a new model in two weeks (making a point, could be 3-6 months) or is it a safe bet?
Also some comments from people that have and use the 7D would be appreciated. 
I'll be mostly taking pictures of my dogs outdoors, and they go really fast, ideas on setup (lenses etc)? I guess the 430 flash would suffice for the regular indoor photography as that's something I only do for the occasional party what have you not... 
Nature and landscapes are also something I plan on shooting.

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2011)

There will be a 7D Mark II when Canon announces one, and not a moment sooner. Historically, the xD series bodies (1D, 1Ds, 5D) are on an update cycle of approximately 3 years, meaning the second half of 2012 for a 7DII. However, the 1Ds series is currently running at 3.5 years from the last update. Also, there's never been an xD camera with a 1.6x crop sensor.

The bottom line, though, is that if you need/want a new camera (or lens, or whatever) now, the time to get it is now. Keep in mind that with Canon bodies, the newest releases are often difficult to get in the first few months, and you'll pay a premium in terms of price as an early adopter. The 7D is an excellent camera as it stands right now.


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 7D and it is great. For your purposes, which we'll call "wildlife" photography, it would do you well. Get it now, no reason to wait unless you want a lower fps full frame camera.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 3, 2011)

For a crop sensor camera, there is no finer machine than the 7D. Several of its features top the 5D MkII. Even if you were to buy one now and find that Canon has released a newer model, it doesn't lessen the value or performance of the 7D. The only drawback to that scenario would be the eventual drop in price for older models. I purchased my 7D very shortly after it was released and I have had not one single complaint about the camera. My advice: get it! It's worth every penny, and though other cameras may be introduced this year that might best the 7D, it's doubtful a Mark II version of this camera is coming anytime in the near future. Though, I probably should leave the prognostications to the official posts of this site.


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree. From what I've been reading here, the 7D is unlikely to be upgraded for quite a long time yet.

I have one, and it oozes "quality". It is a genuine pleasure to use.

You click - the picture gets taken. FAST.

It's so FAST, that you can "click" pretty much as fast as you like, and it will keep responding to each "click".

It has a nice big viewfinder with a proper pentaprism, and not a pentamirror. The viewfinder is lovely. It feels great to hold. I won't be that bothered when they eventually do bring out the "mark 2" version;' it won't degrade the performance of my lovely 7D.

I've had mine since 30th April 2010, and I still get "the buzz of quality" every time I click the shutter with it. Its quality is just that high. I am really glad I got it and not the 550D, even though it was twice the price.

My "focus" for the next year or two will be to accumulate some nice Canon glass to use with it. First stop will probably be the EF 24-70 2.8 L , or maybe the EF-S 17-55 2.8 , though more likely the former.

Martin


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd say there is no reason to hold of unless you are interested in a 5D3 possibly. 

I actually just got my 7D Tuesday. I upgraded from a Rebel XSi
I have to say, I love love love this thing. It's heavy (a good thing), solid, fast, sharp, detailed and feature packed.

On my XSi I just used the center AF point and recomposed. But, so far, I haven't been able to confuse the 7D's 19 point array. I'm sure it's possible for it to be wrong sometimes, but it seems to know what I want to focus on every time. It makes composition much faster.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 3, 2011)

wanted to chime in with the others here.

expect a 7D Mark II in late 2012.

buy a 7D now, and enjoy shooting with it.

I've rarely seen people regret purchasing gear they really want. I've often seen people regret not purchasing items and then regretting missed opportunities.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2011)

Fleetie said:


> My "focus" for the next year or two will be to accumulate some nice Canon glass to use with it. First stop will probably be the EF 24-70 2.8 L , or maybe the EF-S 17-55 2.8 , though more likely the former.



Unless you're planning on going FF very soon, from an optical standpoint I'd recommend the 17-55mm over the 24-70mm for the 7D. Personally, I think 24mm on a 1.6xis not wide enough for a 'general purpose zoom' since it starts at 38mm FF equivalent, which isn't even wide angle. On a crop body, the 17-55mm is sharper and has less CA than the 24-70mm (although it does have more barrel distortion at the wide end, and more vignetting wide open). Also, even though the focal length is relatively short, I find IS to be a big help (for static subjects only, obviously). However, if you plan to shoot a lot in the rain the 24-70mm definitely makes sense (as would the 241-105mm f/4L IS, which is what I added to my kit to use on the 7D in the rain, but I still used the 17-55mm much more often, at least until I got a 5DII).


----------



## kubelik (Feb 3, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > My "focus" for the next year or two will be to accumulate some nice Canon glass to use with it. First stop will probably be the EF 24-70 2.8 L , or maybe the EF-S 17-55 2.8 , though more likely the former.
> ...



yet another alternate approach is to use the 16-35 f/2.8 L II on the crop body; that's what my wife is currently doing on her T2i. it's extra weight and size but not horribly so, and it means you'll have a fantastic wide-angle lens to use on a FF camera should you chose to upgrade.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll echo what other 7D owners are saying. I love this camera and have absolutely no regrets. It is impossible to predict when any camera will be updated, but from what I can tell from this site and others, there is no reason to believe a 7D upgrade will come any time soon. 

Right now, the 7D is selling in the U.S. at an all-time low (below $1,500), so it's a good time to buy. Price drops seem to be incremental and marginal, so I doubt if you will save big bucks waiting and you may actually see a price increase. 

Canon has been careful not to cannibalize the major features of the 7D and the things that count (resolution, auto-focus, frames per second, etc.) are still at the top of the line on the 7D.

One thing that I think is very telling: On this and other forums, you'll almost never find comments from disappointed 7D owners. I haven't seen any ratings, but I suspect that it has an extremely high rate of customer satisfaction.

You mentioned the 430 EXII. Because the 7D has a built-in infrared trigger, you can buy the 430 EXII and use it off-camera as a slave or remote if you want. 

Someone else on the forum put in a pitch for the 17-55 f2.8 EF-S lens. I will also recommend the 15-85 mm EF-S lens. 

It's a matter of personal preference, and comes down to which is more important to you: the constant f2.8 aperture of the 17-55 or the wider range of the 15-85mm. I came down on the side of the versatility of the wider range. Others want the speed. I use other lenses when speed is the deciding factor. The fact is, I dutifully fill my bag full of lenses and then find at the end of the day that I've used this lens for almost everything.

Just a few thoughts. Main one though is: Buy the 7D. You won't regret it.


----------



## ronderick (Feb 4, 2011)

The bad thing about 7D is it's been around since 2009; that's also the good thing about it. If there's any problem with the body, they would have fixed it by now. So if there's no recall or complaints found all over the net, I would say it's pretty safe to get one (of course, provide you don't plan to switch over to FF bodies soon...)

Like what most folks here already pointed out, the expected replacement won't be due for another year. 

There's no right or wrong answer for waiting or buy one; it's just a matter of whether you would prefer one to start shooting right now. One thing for sure: it's a durable body you can keep for a few years.


----------



## BennyJ (Feb 4, 2011)

K3nt said:


> Now the question is, if I get it now, will there be a new model in two weeks (making a point, could be 3-6 months) or is it a safe bet?



I would like to give you a slightly different advice than my predecessors: Since you are new to DSLRs, you might consider getting a 60D instead of the old 7D. It lacks some of the high-end features of the 7D (better AF, more fps) but it still offers quite a lot of functionality and I think you can definitely use it for the stuff you described. Plus: the 60D is newer than the older 7D so you get a MUCH better display, more software capabilities etc. at a lower price. There is hardly any difference in picture quality between the 7D and the 60D as they both use an APS-C sensor with 18 MP. 

So if you don't need the additional fps and more AF sensors, you could be better off with the 60D and you can sell it once the 7D MK II arrives. I wanted to get the 7D as well, but I just didn't like the idea of buying an old model and I hated the display (even the Rebels got a better one). So i decided to get a 60D and wait for the next version of the 7D.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 4, 2011)

BennyJ said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > Now the question is, if I get it now, will there be a new model in two weeks (making a point, could be 3-6 months) or is it a safe bet?
> ...



The 60D display is marginally better than the 7D. The 920k pixel displays are about as good as you can get.
I just came from a XSi with a 240k pixel display. The 7D is a thing of beauty. I think you are being a little too critical.


----------



## K3nt (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your excellent input and advice.
Nice to see people actually giving useful comments. I have booked an appointment at a local Photo specialist and we'll be going through and comparing the 7D and the 60D to find the best fit.

I have, as many others it seems, been unable to find any negative press/product returns regarding the 7D. All response have been overwhelmingly positive. 

I will probably get one of the two, pending the outcome of this comparison session. I don't expect to go Full Frame anytime soon as I don't really see any massive improvement for my specific use. As I said, I'm not a professional, just an eager enthusiast.

I fully agree with the person who made the comment about: get what you want and don't skimp, you'll just feel disappointed afterwards. This is something I go by in my HiFi hobby as well. Some people say I'm nuts for spending so much on HiFi gear, but I feel I like to have the best tools for the job. 

Here's what I got an offer for earlier this week:
Canon 7D Body
Tamron 17-50/2.8 OS
Canon EF 70-200/4L IS
Canon Speedlight 430EXII

Plus a bag and some accessories, mem cards etc... 

To everyone, thanks a million!


----------



## BennyJ (Feb 4, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> The 60D display is marginally better than the 7D. The 920k pixel displays are about as good as you can get.
> I just came from a XSi with a 240k pixel display. The 7D is a thing of beauty. I think you are being a little too critical.



the more pixels the better cause it makes it easier to evaluate the sharpness of a picture. it's not only the pixels though: let's not forget the 7D's display is not 3:2 so it doesn't match its sensor size...

but yea, maybe I'm too critical. the 7D is a great camera for sure. it just didn't make sense for me, personally, to buy it. I will rather wait for the MK II and, meanwhile, I'm quite happy with the 60D.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 4, 2011)

BennyJ said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > The 60D display is marginally better than the 7D. The 920k pixel displays are about as good as you can get.
> ...



Well, I understand that more pixels is better. I'm just saying that at 920k pixels the 60D's extra 100k pixels don't make much of a difference. I think it would take some serious peeping to tell the difference.

However, the aspect ratio is a valid point. I'm not sure why they haven't been matching the ratio of the sensor until now. I have a friend with a T2i and it's a nice feature.

All in all, both are fantastic screens.


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > My "focus" for the next year or two will be to accumulate some nice Canon glass to use with it. First stop will probably be the EF 24-70 2.8 L , or maybe the EF-S 17-55 2.8 , though more likely the former.
> ...



Yes, I am really torn between these two lenses.

One the one hand:

* Yes, I *do* want to own an L-series lens, partly "just because...". Shouldn't matter, but does.
* I would often like to take just that "L" lens out, and so not worry if it rains. Both lens and body have water sealing.
* I tend not to shoot wide-angle (at least at the moment anyway), so I'm less bothered about the 17-24mm range
* I can take the "L" with me if/when I "upgrade" to FF in the (not very near) future
* The "L" will, as you say, likely exhibit less vignetting on a crop camera like the 7D

Yet on the other hand:

* You say the optical quality on the EF-S is higher - That is and should be a big, important factor
* The EF-S has IS and the EF L doesn't (yet).
* The EF-S is cheaper.

Taken together, all of those competing points create quite a dilemma!

Thanks for your thoughts!

Martin


----------



## BennyJ (Feb 4, 2011)

Fleetie said:


> * You say the optical quality on the EF-S is higher - That is and should be a big, important factor
> * The EF-S has IS and the EF L doesn't (yet).
> * The EF-S is cheaper.



As an owner of the EF-S 17-55mm 2.8 IS USM I can defintely recommend this lens. I think it's the best allround lens available for Canon crop cameras. Sure, you can use the EF lenses too but, as you said, due to the crop factor you can't really use them for wide-angle situations. I like the EF tele zooms though, they work perfectly on crop cameras and provide you with an enormous boost in focal length.

If you read some of the reviews about the 17-55, u'll notice that many people say it's actually an "L"-lens. It has UD lens elements, like the L lenses have, is very sharp and has a very good built quality, though it's not weather sealed. But in terms of optical quality, you get a really good lens which is also pretty fast.

So if you're not planning to go FF anytime soon, I would really consider going for the 17-55 as your "bread-and-butter" lens


----------



## tombo (Feb 5, 2011)

Have been following this forum for some time and appreciate all the insightful remarks. Budget doesn't allow a FF body now so am looking to a 7d. Old film guy coming back to photography, so am a bit perplexed with the whole crop frame vs. FF arguments. Still I enjoy the dialog. Love my Xsi, can't wait to replace my t1i. Drooling over a 7d. Hearty cheer for the 10-22, 17-55, and the 70-200 2.8. Many will scoff, but have had great results using the kit 55-250 in my studio.


----------



## archie.gsy (Feb 5, 2011)

I love my 7D and can highly recommend them. Full Frame has got its advantages of course and so has a cropped sensor.
It's a great camera and I feel good value for money.

My lenses consist of :

canon 10-22mm
canon 50mm f1.4
canon 15-85mm
canon 100mm f2.8L macro
tamron 18-270

Very happy with all the above lenses, and to be honest ive searched the net for reviews on them, some good and some not so good. Being fed up with making a decision on reviews I tried them out for my self, was happy with the results so got them.

The eos7D is above my needs and skills at the mo, so will be using this set up for some time to come..


----------



## pbc (Feb 6, 2011)

I know this is a bit indulgent, but I have both the 17-55 EF-S and the 24-105L for my 7D. 

I use the 24-105 as my outdoor walk around lens, where the light tends to be better, so the F4 is not a problem and it has a slightly longer reach than the 17-55 when working in crowds where you can't get close to the action. The 24-105 being weather sealed, also is better in dust, sand and rain, so I don't have to worry about the camera filling up with muck.

I use the 17-55 for night and indoor shots where the F2.8 starts to help and I am less worried about the environmental factors. Optically, the lens are fairly similar in real-world situations, so no real clear advantage either way. It's expensive to have both, but I find the combination works well. If I had to make a choice of one over the other, given that I tend to shoot more outdoors stuff, I went with the 24-105 first, but if you tend to shoot more indoor or are less worried about the environmental stuff, I would go with the 17-55.


----------



## sunny (Feb 17, 2011)

I am also thinking of purchasing the 7D. Someone wrote this as a con, and I was wondering if anyone found this to be troublesome or annoying ? Thank You " New AF system draws big, black rectangles as each AF sensor goes active â€” and they never turn off as you're trying to compose! These big, ugly, distracting rectangles don't go away until after you've taken your picture! This makes it difficult to see your subject's expression, or even your subject! "


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 17, 2011)

sunny said:


> I am also thinking of purchasing the 7D. Someone wrote this as a con, and I was wondering if anyone found this to be troublesome or annoying ? Thank You " New AF system draws big, black rectangles as each AF sensor goes active â€” and they never turn off as you're trying to compose! These big, ugly, distracting rectangles don't go away until after you've taken your picture! This makes it difficult to see your subject's expression, or even your subject! "



I know where you read that quote. That guy...is no good. Don't listen to him.
As a 7D owner I can tell you that it is not a problem for me. They are not ugly or distracting. It's really no different than the 9 dots and squares on the xxxD and xxD line focus screens.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 17, 2011)

The 7D's autofocus system is a thing of beauty, and nothing to be frightened of. You'll be hard pressed to fine a finer AF system, and it is fully customizable to your specific use... I tend to favor the center spot focus, and only see the one AF point when I use that function. If you're worried about AF points showing up when you're composing, maybe you should be looking at a different camera... point and shoot maybe?


----------



## foobar (Feb 17, 2011)

BennyJ said:


> Plus: the 60D is newer than the older 7D so you get a MUCH better display


Sorry, but that's just wrong. Have you actually ever compared the two (in real life)?!
The 7D's display has noticably better color rendition and much better glare reduction compared to the 60D's.



BennyJ said:


> the more pixels the better cause it makes it easier to evaluate the sharpness of a picture. it's not only the pixels though: let's not forget the 7D's display is not 3:2 so it doesn't match its sensor size...


Yes, the 60D wastes less pixels by having a 3:2 screen, but as long as Canon hasn't adopted 3:2 for their high-end screens, the 7D/1D4 screen is still the best you can get on any Canon DSLR.

And if you really want to check for sharpness, you'll have to zoom in anyway. For a quick look at the picture, the difference in pixel density isn't really noticable.

7D - 640x480 (4:3) - 266dpi
60D - 720x480 (3:2) - 288dpi

For comparison: The older 3" screens had just 133dpi.


----------



## vrinner (May 4, 2012)

I've just ordered me a 7D. I've had my 10D for a very long time and couldn't be happier with it. I actually had to convince myself that the 7d is better than my 10D and only after trying one out in the store was I convinced I needed to upgrade. I chose the 7D over the 60D because it feels and acts and feels like my 10D. The body, weight, feel, controls were all very familiar to me but the greatly increased FPS and video mode were really the only two things that made me take the plunge. I could care less about waiting for the MKII to come out as I'm sure this 7D will be in good service for the next 10+ years just like my 10D.

p.s. My kids will be happy that I got the 7D because now I'll let them use the 10D more


----------



## jcns (May 4, 2012)

couple of options.
1. Buy used 7d for about $1K now. If current trend is any indication, 7D mKII will be much more expensive which would mean your used 7D won't lose much value. Sell the used 7D in a year and get the mkII.

2 .Another option is to buy a used 50d. They go for about $500 now. 50d shoots 6.3 fps 7d=8fps, 60d 5.3 fps.
Used 50d's are likely to lose another $200-300 in value at most in the next year(I am guessing).


----------



## ruuneos (May 4, 2012)

I bought 7D in Sep 2011, but now what you may want to do is:
1. Get used 7D for about ~$1000
2. Wait for sales to come around and get new one for ~1100-1200$
3. Hold for 7D2 to announcement and price tag about $2500*??*

What I thought when I bought 7D was:
- I know that 7D's upgrade is near about 12-6months (at the moment it's around 5-6months)
- Going to use 7D still next couple of years and investing to L-lenses and after that 2-3years going to FF and probably change 7D to 7D2 or wait Mk3 to show up.

By the way folks, what you think is 7D2 having both mounts, EF as well EF-S.


----------



## dlleno (May 4, 2012)

tombo said:


> Have been following this forum for some time and appreciate all the insightful remarks. Budget doesn't allow a FF body now so am looking to a 7d. Old film guy coming back to photography, so am a bit perplexed with the whole crop frame vs. FF arguments. Still I enjoy the dialog. Love my Xsi, can't wait to replace my t1i. Drooling over a 7d. Hearty cheer for the 10-22, 17-55, and the 70-200 2.8. Many will scoff, but have had great results using the kit 55-250 in my studio.



+1 on that lens trilogy of 10-22, 17-55, and 70-200. just add a 1.4x TC to the list! I just sent my nearly five year old 17-55 back for its first repair. $100 and she is back to new, so I'm happy. I can't tell you how many times this lens has saved a picture, due to the IS. remember that the equivalent FF FOV here is 27-88 mm, which is a very happy (useful) focal length range. combine with f/2.8 and IS and we have a real winner. optical quality is, well, L-quality, you can read the reviews. If this lens had a little better build quality and weather sealing it would have a red ring around it and cost $700 more


----------



## Menace (May 4, 2012)

I had mine for two year and absolutely loved it! I mainly used 24-105 and 70-200 F4 and found the combination more than adequate for my needs. I recently went FF so these lenses will be with me for some time.

Get the 7d now and enjoy taking pictures rather than wait for a replacement. 7d will still be a great camera even when mark II comes out (whenever that may be)


----------



## Danielle (May 5, 2012)

And if the 7d mark ii is more than a year off still? Its very possible!

I have the 10-22, a 16-35 ii and a 70-300L. I use the 10-22 by far the most. For me, its great.

I wouldn't hold off. Buy what you would love to use now. Waiting could drive you nuts.


----------



## K3nt (May 18, 2012)

Wow! 

I started this topic over a year ago. I am a happy owner of a 7D and a bunch of other gear. I'm glad I spent the money way back. Now I just have a serious case of L-fever. ;D
Having gone from 0 to 250k views on flickr in a year has been amazing. I've learnt so much from everyone here and by looking at other shots trying to figure out how they were done. Thank you all!
Pros for the 7D:
Ergonomics, it just fits my paws so well and I can easily access any of the settings
Speed, for high-speed shooting, this thing rocks! (haven't tried the 1D-X or 5dmkIII) But 8fps is good enough)
Versatility - Outdoor, Indoor, remote controlled flash guns (built-in master) there's very little this thing can't do.

Cons (there has to be some): 
Noise - Well documented, high-ISO 1600 and over produces quite a bit of noise. Noise Ninja is NICE! 
UI - 50/50 on this. The user interface is ok, but could be 'nicer'. There are some things I think could be improved, but I won't go in to details now.

But that's it. I love it, and even if I was to get a 5D MK 3 through some crazy stroke of luck (i.e lottery winning) I would still hang on to the 7D, I like it that much.

Again, thank you all and I look forward to reading much more cool info from all of you in the future!


----------



## bycostello (May 18, 2012)

i held off buying my 5d2 for a year waiting for a new one.... it was a year after that the mk3 finally came...


----------



## ruuneos (May 18, 2012)

Danielle said:


> And if the 7d mark ii is more than a year off still? Its very possible!



Naahh.. End of this year looks more like it, in Sep 11 is 7D's 3rd birthday. And around that time Canon may announce information about 7D Mark II.


----------



## Ew (May 18, 2012)

K3nt said:


> Here's what I got an offer for earlier this week:
> Canon 7D Body
> Tamron 17-50/2.8 OS
> Canon EF 70-200/4L IS
> ...



I've been on the 7D since Nov'09 and love it. I was planning on selling it when I picked up a 5d2, but together they are a powerful combo. 

Ill hold on to it for the reach even after upping the 5d2 to 5d3.


----------



## liberace (May 18, 2012)

Ew said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I got an offer for earlier this week:
> ...



Same. Will be getting a 5DIII when the new 24-70mm kit finally becomes available, will be keeping the 7D in regular use until a better Canon 1.6 crop exists.


----------



## Chewy734 (May 18, 2012)

I say buy now.

The 7D II, even if it's announced by the end of this year, may not be available for at least 1 year from now. As we've seen with Canon's track record lately, they have a tendency of announcing products and then finally getting them into our hands 6-12 months after announcement. And, I haven't seen any concrete rumors stating that the 7D II will even be announced this year.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 18, 2012)

Just buy the 7D. It makes a splendid combination with a full-frame camera, so in case you are so happy with the 7D you would want a second Canon body, you can readily purchase a 5D Mark III or 1D-X. This has the added benefit of reducing the frequency of lens changes, when you are out shooting. ;D


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

The 7D is a splendid camera. I bought a 1D4 as a backup and keep the 7D for best 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 18, 2012)

I'd go for the 7D. I also own a 5D Mark III and the 7D still has it's benefits. On all of my lenses, I can multiply a factor of 1.6! So since Canon doesn't really sell a very reliable, all-around 50mm lens, if you have the 35L f/1.4 that is 56mm on your 7D. I know it's not an exact conversion and there are other factors, but it's almost like a 56mm f/1.4L lens on your 7D. That's just one example of what I do. It's great. Zoom lenses? Again, great addition. The AF on the 7D has been very good for me. I use my 5D Mark III when I want FF and my 7D when I'm out and need the flexibility of shooting action shots. I find the 7D's AF menu system easier to use and figure out than the 5D Mark III. It is a very good camera at a great value. The images are near 5D Mark II if you do it right and at a much cheaper price.


----------



## briansquibb (May 19, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> So since Canon doesn't really sell a very reliable, all-around 50mm lens,



Not trying to be contentious are you?? ??? ??? ???


----------



## K3nt (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys! Stop! Please!

I started this topic over a year ago and have been a happy 7D owner since April 2011. No need to tell me to buy anymore. I'm good. ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > So since Canon doesn't really sell a very reliable, all-around 50mm lens,
> ...



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to go there...


----------



## bluegreenturtle (May 19, 2012)

I bought a 7D in Jan of 2010. I've done more than $115,000 worth of jobs with it since then, that I wouldn't have been able to do without it. I'd say it's safe to say it's paid for itself.


----------



## Wilmark (May 19, 2012)

I see tons of very positive comments about the 7d which i am sure are all true. I will say that the 7Ds weak point is its sensor. Canon has used the same sensor in its rebel cameras. And i have found that its weak points revolve around this. The 7D has a great body, electronics and autofocus system. It has poor low light performance and tends to be noisy for what is essentially a semi pro camera. If image quality is the most important, I would seriously consider buying a 5d Mk2 over it or at the other end a rebel 3ti if its just occasional photography and invest in lenses. If you are shooting video it has 720 60p which the 5d mk2 cant do. The other issue is that if you plan eventually to go FF then careful about your choice of lenses.


----------



## briansquibb (May 19, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> I see tons of very positive comments about the 7d which i am sure are all true. I will say that the 7Ds weak point is its sensor. Canon has used the same sensor in its rebel cameras. And i have found that its weak points revolve around this. The 7D has a great body, electronics and autofocus system. It has poor low light performance and tends to be noisy for what is essentially a semi pro camera. If image quality is the most important, I would seriously consider buying a 5d Mk2 over it or at the other end a rebel 3ti if its just occasional photography and invest in lenses. If you are shooting video it has 720 60p which the 5d mk2 cant do. The other issue is that if you plan eventually to go FF then careful about your choice of lenses.



I agree about the (relatively) low max iso. However I am not convinced about the image quality being suspect - I suspect that is more to the cheap glass being mounted whereas the ff are getting mounted with good L glass

Here is a picture taken today with my 7D (exif available) - I would suggest this type of picture is straight forward with the 7D and its 8fps - but much more difficult with the 5DII and the Rebels


----------



## DCM1024 (May 20, 2012)

tombo said:


> Many will scoff, but have had great results using the kit 55-250 in my studio.



I have also had excellent results with the 55-250. In fact, my first paid jobs (Fashion for a modeling agency, Engagement and Portrait) were shot with this lens, because that's what I had available, and the people liked the results well enough to be willing to pay for it. I still use this lens today, though reviews indicate I should upgrade.

Regarding whether to buy the 7D - do it! I just got mine a few months ago. I also get to use a 5D2 (belongs to my boyfriend), a T2i (does NOT have same sensor, low light capability of 7D) and Oly E-PM1. I love my 7D. This morning I was leaving to shoot a Wedding. My BF offered use of the 5D2 and I turned him down. It's a great camera but I didn't feel that I needed it to do a quality job  The 7D does not disappoint.


----------



## kazeye (Aug 9, 2012)

I finally bought the 7d! Found an insane deal on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290758446924

$1349 for 7d with US warranty, Canon 50mm f/1.4, and Sony 16 gb memory card. 

Finally, my 40d will be up on Craigslist!


----------



## M.ST (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait for the replacement. I hate the image quality from the 7D.


----------

